# Can I buy these for 120 gallon tannk with weird dimensions?



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

My 120 Gallon tank dimensions is *60.5"x18.25"x26"*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF07BU?ta ... -amazon-20

Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

if you have a glass top, it is possible to have two shorter ones end to end. I have that set up on a 72" tank. If you don't have top glass, you may have to do something else.


----------



## Moronlee (Apr 16, 2020)

I've owned a 90 gallon tank and dimension is 48.5" x 18.5 x 25.25. I have an awesome LED lights and tank cleaner, They're great! Clear glass, awesome light with no issues.


----------

